# Obey The Moderator! - Optimus Rhyme



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2010)

[yt]FTLwiccIOxI[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2010)

[yt]AWx6ukNnq7Q[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2010)

[yt]I_T1J15u_Vk[/yt]





Ok...this ones funny.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Oct 19, 2010)




----------

